# Baby Fence Lizard



## Masurai (Aug 12, 2007)

I just caught a baby eastern fence lizard, It's about two inches long. I want to keep it as a pet. Can anyone give me advice on how to keep it. I have looked online for caresheets but the only one i was able to find was on reticzone.com and I don't really truth those. Thank you.


----------



## Masurai (Aug 13, 2007)

Doesn't anyone have any advice for me


----------



## padkison (Aug 14, 2007)

I keep two fence lizards, both of which are doing well.

Here's a link to a good, simple care sheet.

http://www.anapsid.org/swifts.html


----------



## Masurai (Aug 14, 2007)

padkison said:


> I keep two fence lizards, both of which are doing well.
> 
> Here's a link to a good, simple care sheet.
> 
> http://www.anapsid.org/swifts.html


Thank you for your help


----------

